

Nvidia announces CUDA x86 - nezumi
http://www.tcmagazine.com/tcm/news/software/30537/nvidia-announces-cuda-x86

======
drtse4
OpenCL works on cpus since it's inception... While i understand that for them
as a company something proprietary is better, in my opinion it's time to drop
cuda&stream and fuel the evolution of opencl.

------
lotusleaf1987
Submitted earlier: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1713325>

